# كل شىء عن القطع والدوائر الإلكترونية



## ابويووسف (14 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

هذا موقع في كل ما تحتاجة من قطع الكترونية

http://www.matni.com/ 

وشكراً،،،


----------



## ابراهيم الحناطى (20 فبراير 2007)

اريد شرح كافى لتركيب شاسية الوان على شاشة كمبيوتر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابراهيم الحناطى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

انا اشكركم جميعا ايها الاعضاء على حسن المعاونة وكان اللة فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخية


----------

